# Tired of dealing with wife's episodes



## somename (Nov 22, 2016)

PLACEHOLDER

SORRY MODS. Removed text until I figure out how to delete the thread in future if I want to.


----------



## Emerging Buddhist (Apr 7, 2016)

somename said:


> PLACEHOLDER
> 
> SORRY MODS. Removed text until I figure out how to delete the thread in future if I want to.


one does not simply delete a thread... walking into Mordor would be easier.

And take fewer klicks...


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

somename said:


> PLACEHOLDER
> 
> SORRY MODS. Removed text until I figure out how to delete the thread in future if I want to.



You need one of these DNA helix thread removers.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why did you delete your text?


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Why did you delete your text?


You have heard about a "pre-emptive" strike?

This action is a pre-emptive un-stroke. He wants to "be able" to erase/delete his thread at a moments notice.

This action is a trial run. When/if things runs amok on TAM and his "Trial by Peers" goes bad, he will delete his NY Post expose'. 

Actually, I think he wants to be able to erase everything if his wife comes to lunch here.

Am I wrong, OP?


----------



## Rockclimber (Nov 1, 2016)

Lord help me if my wife ever reads my thread!


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

My wife found my thread about her potential EA! She knew I came on TAM alot, and through some searching of keywords found my thread. Didn't phase me one bit, because everything I put forth was the God's honest truth. Though she was deeply offended that I aired our personal business to a bunch of strangers. But you all opened my eyes, so it was all worth it.


----------



## somename (Nov 22, 2016)

SunCMars said:


> You have heard about a "pre-emptive" strike?
> ...
> 
> Am I wrong, OP?


No you are correct. I still haven't found a way to delete threads or posts, even though the forum rules claim there are ways to do so. Is a paid membership needed for this functionality? Anyone?


----------



## Lostme (Nov 14, 2014)

No you do not have to pay to delete your post.


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

Somename, you can post and be careful with the specifics. When you have enough posts it can be moved to members thread.


----------



## somename (Nov 22, 2016)

aine said:


> ...When you have enough posts it can be moved to members thread.


So is moving to member's thread needed for being able to delete posts?

According to the Forum rules: "clicking the "Edit" button at the bottom of the post, then clicking the delete button at the bottom right of the editor window that opens." is how one might delete a post.

I do not see the delete button at the bottom right of the editor window that opens.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

somename said:


> So is moving to member's thread needed for being able to delete posts?
> 
> According to the Forum rules: "clicking the "Edit" button at the bottom of the post, then clicking the delete button at the bottom right of the editor window that opens." is how one might delete a post.
> 
> I do not see the delete button at the bottom right of the editor window that opens.


They removed the option to delete. But you can select edit then just replace your text with a period or any character. If someone quotes you, then you're screwed. You can no longer delete threads. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## aine (Feb 15, 2014)

whatever


----------



## Manchester (Oct 7, 2016)

EleGirl said:


> Why did you delete your text?


Because if someone quotes his post, it he can NEVER remove it. His personal information is on the internet forever because the thread delete functionality has been removed from the forum software for reasons that I have yet to see explained by those who run the place.


----------

